# Poly cutting edge for 6.5 fisher



## John DiMartino (Jan 22, 2000)

I need a poly edge for my S10's minute mount plow.I bought it used and the guy put a piece of 3/4 steel as an edge and it is heavy!To much weight for the front,my fisher dealer wants 170 bucks for one.It's just a backup truck and I cant see paying that much,does anyone know where I can get one aftermarket?

----------
John D


----------



## GeoffD (Dec 21, 1999)

Try central parts at www.centralparts.com.

Geoff


----------



## plowking35 (Dec 21, 1999)

John email me at [email protected]
I can get you a real urethane edge. the one that fisher sells is really plastic, and is gone in one storm.
Mine are very high grade rubber urethane that wear longer than steel are quiet, and back drag as well as a pull plow. 
Dino

----------
Professional Ice and Snow Management 
Products:Services:Equipment www.sima.org


----------

